# Dolan FXE



## jayonabike (26 Feb 2018)

Ordered a new frame last night.
First a bit of a back story......
I wanted a new single speed and was thinking about a Mercian frame. Thing is I already have a geared Mercian bike and a Lee Cooper steel single speed so did I really want another steely. 
After much thought I’ve decided to go for an Aluminium frame with carbon forks. A lot cheaper I know but the idea is with the money saved I can splash out on expensive parts like carbon bars and seat post and build a nice lightweight winter trainer.
I’ve had a good look round the web and came across the Dolan frame. Takes brakes, has 2 water bottle bosses and can also fit full mudguards which is a real plus on a bike used through winter. 
So last night I pushed the button and ordered the frame and forks and also a Sugino RD2 crank. 
I’ll post pics of the build here as and when I get the parts. I’m in no rush to get this on the road ASAP so I’m going to take my time with this


----------



## AndyRM (26 Feb 2018)

Nice frame!


----------



## 3narf (27 Feb 2018)

Smart; looks like a proper road frame as well, not a track frame with horizontal chainstays.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2018)

@jayonabike are they drill at both ends for brakes ?

How is the Lee Cooper doing ?


----------



## jayonabike (28 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @jayonabike are they drill at both ends for brakes ?
> 
> How is the Lee Cooper doing ?


Yes it’s drilled for front and rear brakes and has brake cable guides on the top tube. 
The Lee Cooper is great, such a smooth ride. It’s the bike I’ve been using the most recently. I’ve been riding it to work then swapping over the flat pedals for spd-sl for longer Sunday morning rides.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2018)

jayonabike said:


> Yes it’s drilled for front and rear brakes and has brake cable guides on the top tube.
> The Lee Cooper is great, such a smooth ride. It’s the bike I’ve been using the most recently. I’ve been riding it to work then swapping over the flat pedals for spd-sl for longer Sunday morning rides.



That's good on both answers , must admit i always enjoyed it as well


----------



## 3narf (28 Feb 2018)

I'm looking forward to getting my Lee Cooper on the road...


----------



## jayonabike (1 Mar 2018)

Frame turned up this morning 





It looks very well made, very light too. 

The Sugino cranks match a treat


----------



## 3narf (1 Mar 2018)

Looking forward to finding out how it rides on the road! 

It looks super stiff; you might have to grit your teeth but it should pick up well...


----------



## jayonabike (2 Mar 2018)

Wheels turned up this morning.
I went for Halo Aerorage for the rear but didn’t want a track type wheel for the front (the front halo aerorage is quite heavy & I want this bike to be a light weight machine) so I went for their road wheel the Evaura.


----------



## derrick (2 Mar 2018)

jayonabike said:


> Wheels turned up this morning.
> I went for Halo Aerorage for the rear but didn’t want a track type wheel for the front (the front halo aerorage is quite heavy & I want this bike to be a light weight machine) so I went for their road wheel the Evaura.
> 
> View attachment 398197


What BB are you going to be using, have been thinking about putting together a lightweight fixie, i wish i had not sold the one i had,
Am liking that frame.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> What BB are you going to be using, have been thinking about putting together a lightweight fixie, i wish i had not sold the one i had,
> Am liking that frame.


I’m liking this Token BB

http://www.velosolo.co.uk/tokenroad.html


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2018)

A big box from wiggle turned up





Fikiz carbon bars 
Fizik carbon seat post
Fizik stem
Fizik Arione saddle
Fizik bar tape
SRAM force brake calipers
Swissstop pads
Conti Grand Prix GT tyres
Shimano brake cable set
Garmin out front mount


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2018)

Thats just what i want.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2018)

More bits





SRAM single speed levers
Shimano R550 pedals
White industries ENO freewheel (going 47/17 with this bike)

Only one more order to come and I should be ready to start the build at the weekend.


----------



## 3narf (21 Mar 2018)

You must be made of money!


----------



## mangid (22 Mar 2018)

Arggh, only just caught up.

The BB is a bit of bugger with the Sugino, it is not JIS or ISO, it's their own .... So be careful when torquing up, you could damage the cranks. I used to run the tapered version for a few years, and never suffered any issues, but being forewarned is being forearmed.

I've been running Sugino DD for 3 years, and run that with a Hope BB, pretty much a near perfect setup IMHO.


----------



## jayonabike (22 Mar 2018)

The last package turned up this morning so I can start the build this afternoon 







The Token bottom bracket is a nice bit of bling with its carbon fibre shell. Shame you can’t see it!






Ok, the coffee pots onand I’m good to go


----------



## Biff600 (22 Mar 2018)

That was more than an hour ago, ain't you finished yet ??????


----------



## jayonabike (22 Mar 2018)

Crank on






I love the contrast of the silver chainring against the black crank. 

Seatpost, saddle & brake calipers on






Kettles on!


----------



## jayonabike (22 Mar 2018)

One for the weight weenies


----------



## jayonabike (22 Mar 2018)

Hope the wife doesn’t come home any time soon!





Using my Ritte road bike for measurements for the Dolan. Right coffee break over , back to it


----------



## jayonabike (22 Mar 2018)

This ENO freewheel is a thing of beauty 






Finishing for the day, need to tidy up and get dinner ready. 
Pleased with my progress this afternoon it’s really taking shape


----------



## Heigue'r (22 Mar 2018)

Looking good


----------



## 3narf (23 Mar 2018)

Mrs 3narf has the same Emma Bridgewater mug... Bike looks superb so far!


----------



## jayonabike (23 Mar 2018)

3narf said:


> Mrs 3narf has the same Emma Bridgewater mug... Bike looks superb so far!


Me and the wife have an Emma Bridgewater mug each. I won’t drink a coffee out of anything else.


----------



## jayonabike (23 Mar 2018)

Had a couple of hours spare this afternoon so managed to cut the steerer tube, add the star nut, fit the brake cables, bottle cages, pedals and get the front mudguard in place. Need to cut the mudguard stays tomorrow. 
After that all I need to do is fit the rear mudguard, put the chain on and the bar tape, torq everything up and it’s good to go.


----------



## 3narf (24 Mar 2018)

Looks great! Mudguards, what are mudguards?


----------



## jayonabike (25 Mar 2018)

Took it out for a shakedown ride today. 52 miles at 16.3 mph average with 3 climbs thrown in. This thing flies. I went out with 2 mates on geared bikes and I got to the top before them on the climbs. Even though it’s an aluminium frame the ride is not harsh and there is hardly any road buzz. Having carbon bars and seat post probably helps with this. Don’t get me wrong the frame is stiff and you can get the power down but the ride is smooth with it. I love this bike, I can see many happy miles on it.


----------



## derrick (25 Mar 2018)

jayonabike said:


> Took it out for a shakedown ride today. 52 miles at 16.3 mph average with 3 climbs thrown in. This thing flies. I went out with 2 mates on geared bikes and I got to the top before them on the climbs. Even though it’s an aluminium frame the ride is not harsh and there is hardly any road buzz. Having carbon bars and seat post probably helps with this. Don’t get me wrong the frame is stiff and you can get the power down but the ride is smooth with it. I love this bike, I can see many happy miles on it.
> 
> View attachment 401561


Look f******g good. i want one.


----------



## jayonabike (25 Mar 2018)

3narf said:


> Looks great! Mudguards, what are mudguards?


I took the mudguards off. Looks better without them. Will probably put some on next winter


----------



## jayonabike (25 Mar 2018)

So the build is:
Dolan aluminium FXE frame and carbon Alpina forks
Halo aerorage rear wheel
Halo evaura road front wheel
Magic QR skewer from my spare parts box
Sugino crank with Velosolo chainring (47t)
Token bottom bracket 
White Industries ENO freewheel (17t)
Kmc 3/32” chain
Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon bars
Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon seat post
Fizik Cyrano R1 stem
Fizik Arione saddle
Fizik bar tape 
SRAM single speed levers 
SRAM force 22 brake calipers with swissstop pads
Shimano brake cable set
Token stem spacers
Lifeline Garmin outfront mount
Shimano R550 spd-sl pedals
Bontrager racelite bottle cages
Total cost was £1450 and worth every penny!


----------



## ils_fl (27 Oct 2019)

I know I'm kind of resurrecting an old thread, but I am also thinking of building with this frame and this is the only reference to a Dolan fxe build I can find. On the Dolan website they say to use long reach brake calipers, I'm not sure if the force 22 are long reach or just regular reach, did you find that you need long reach calipers in your build?


----------

